# La Mailleraye sur Seine



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

Just a couple of pics of the entrance !! now

(for those that haven't been this year)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh is it open again? Cracking Aire that except its always on the way home.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Gosh, that's changed a bit!

We use it a lot as a first night stop - early evening tunnel crossing, then it's about 2hrs drive. Lovely to wake up there on the first morning of the holiday - gets it off to a good start.

Morph


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So,the French are spending thousands of €'s on updating and improving Aires and we can't even get one built on an existing coach park in Weymouth due to vociferous local campsite owners!!!  

Looks like a really great improvement to an already lovely Aire.

A pal of mine has a house in La Tremblade, just off the Ile D'Oleron they have just put in a new purpose built Aire that really is the D's B's €163,000 invested!! 

Google search for La Tremblade Aire will find it, open all year, 49 hard standing places, EHU, WiFi, 15 minute walk into town !!!!

Why oh why can't we get UK councils to see the benefit of these facilities????


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Looks very different, thanks for posting photo's , have they done away with the roundabout.


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

nickkdx said:


> Looks very different, thanks for posting photo's , have they done away with the roundabout.


Yes its gone, just a nice obstacle course (from main street)

Oh !!, another major update they have renewed the bourn...No more taking water to rinse the cassette.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've just spent two nights at la Maillerie and enjoyed it very much. 
We then travelled 5.5 km eastwards along the Seine to a private aire 'Cerisiere' which, incredibly, was even better!
Bread service, farm eggs and conserves were all available and a very well thought out 'fill 'n' drain' facility. All pitches are hard standings and individually numbered so you can go out in the van without coming back to battle for a space again.
Even the Seine is much narrower there so you get an even closer view of the river traffic. Well worth a visit. Cost with hook-up was around €7 per night.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We were at La Mailleraye a few weeks ago when they were just finishing off the 'tarting up'.
Have to say that the lower part of the Main Street looks very smart now.
When you come down the hill to the river you now have to turn sharp right, in front of the Gendarmerie, then sharp left around the new water features and on to the aire. There is also a new hard standing area for four or five vans next to the water treatment plant.

Always one of our favourite places on our way out and back.

Richard.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We also recently stayed at Les Cerisiers at Heurteauville a few kilometres upstream from La Mailleraye. It's really like a smart CL and very pleasant with walks alongside the river. I thought it was 7€ plus 4€ for the hookup. There are a couple of free(?) car ferries across the Seine nearby but with a 3.5tonne limit and the abbey ruins of Jumieges across the river. 

When we left there we drove through La Mailleraye and it was market day with a barrier across the main road so is it possible to get out easily? The first time we stayed at La Mailleraye several years ago we had to drive through a funfair to reach it  

We also called in to the well signposted aire at Saint-Nicolas-de-Bliquetuit just below the Pont de Brotonne but the borne was broken and the parking area looked was rather desolate.

Steve


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

La Mailleraye goes 'en fete' early in May each year and there is a funfair and closed roads. The aire is also closed I think.

On market day you can still get out of the aire by using a back street which runs almost parallel with the main street. Go around the new 'tarted up area' and take the street between the two bar/restaurants or drive straight out of the aire and along the river bank taking the first right. Both will bring you out beyond the road closure. Simples!

Richard.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> We also recently stayed at Les Cerisiers at Heurteauville a few kilometres upstream from La Mailleraye. It's really like a smart CL and very pleasant with walks alongside the river. I thought it was 7€ plus 4€ for the hookup. There are a couple of free(?) car ferries across the Seine nearby but with a 3.5tonne limit and the abbey ruins of Jumieges across the river.
> 
> ...


Yes you're correct on the Cerisiere tariff. Forgot we didn't opt for the hook-up.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

We were there 4 weeks ago just after D Day. Spent two nights there and very enjoyable it was. We were the only English van there.

It is such a shame that the UK cant adopt such a system that would keep so many of us van owners in the UK and spend our money here. 

We normally only do one short trip a year in the UK and the rest of the time do a short hop to Calais to roam around France /Germany.

Just booked ferry for 8th Sept for a 4 week trip down the Mosel. Should get some good time fishing in the river if the rain keeps off.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Have they improved the pitch arrangements there? By that I mean is there now a barrier between the river and the pitches?. It always struck me as miraculous that no vehicle had rolled into the river.

How amazing is it that the Council have spent money on the Aire when their own campsite is immediately behind it. Clearly they do not feel the Aire reduces revenue from their campsite so why on earth do the British authorities think differently?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

In one word NO


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

In two words - NO WHAT?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> It always struck me as miraculous that no vehicle had rolled into the river.


Surely they would be inseine to do that.

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Doh - that is about my standard of wit!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> In two words - NO WHAT?


Nothing (much) to stop you rolling into the river.

If they haven't changed it then, in reality it is pretty flat, and there are some hefty wooden pegs that's stop you rolling forward, and some even more hefty mooring bollards, which would definitely stop you rolling in!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are concerned about ending in the drink in the middle of the night you could always explore the use of that funny lever beside the seat....I think the experts call it a handbrake. :twisted: 

If you are really, really worried you could but a couple of chocks in front of the rear wheels. I have been known to do that but usually forget.

No need for any barriers along the river edge, it's just fine as it is.  

Richard.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Those pegs are new.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Got to agree with Richard. A barrier would completely spoil the place.

The French clearly realise that most motorhomers dont need or want campsites and wont use them whether they provide Aires or not. This is why Aires came about in the first place. The French were just parking where they liked so someone had the idea of giving them Aires!  

Its not rocket science but trying to pursuade UK councils that they are a good idea is just nigh on impossible. Perhaps if we all started wild camping all over the towns and countryside maybe they would sit up and listen but I wouldnt hold your breath.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Mike,
The pegs are pitch numbers but the French seem to park in the middle of the space between 2 pegs and the English park with the peg in the middle of the van.No one seems to worry about it.

We arrived on market day in June and was advised by white van Monsieur to take the next road on the right (with the river on your right)and then right again and you end up at the bottom end of the market by the aire.

We ate that evening at the restaurant just up the new steps and it was excellent.

Helen


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Yes Pegs very new. It will be like pitching up at the C&CC back of M/Home to the left of the peg. Be ready for van inspection at 0.600 hours.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

taken June 2013 so not that new








full of Alcoholics too :lol:


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We used the Aire in 2012 and it had peg numbers on the back run, against wall and the chap who collected money told use we where park in 2 bays but didn't ask us to move!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

been 3 times always parked peg in center of van seems easiest way .

must admit always gave handbrake a check before retiring



John


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I gave the presence of the water a second thought but then it occurred to me I'm not in the habit of parking my van so it can move of its own accord. So the perceived consequences are only that just a perception. No one has ever rolled in :lol:


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

It was explained to us shortly after the pitch pegs were installed that;

The wheel on the "opposite" side of the Awning should be nearest "your" peg.

Makes sense really, you don't want your awning, table/chairs in the next pitch, ........or the other way round :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> It was explained to us shortly after the pitch pegs were installed that;
> 
> The wheel on the "opposite" side of the Awning should be nearest "your" peg.
> 
> Makes sense really, you don't want your awning, table/chairs in the next pitch, ........or the other way round :lol:


So what about UK built vans where the awning is fitted to the wrong side (by French standards that is)?
And how about those who prefer to face away from the river (yes they do exist) - that surely places their awning on the "wrong" side?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You're not supposed to put awning or chairs out ! It's a parking area not a campsite :lol:


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

ooo we stayed there on our first ever night in France as Motorhomers, this was mid June this year - very nice place


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Video of approach to Aire last week - 




And don't worry about rolling in to the Seine - there's always a lifeboat close by .........


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Video of approach to Aire last week -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video clip , not been there for a couple of years I want to go back now


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Well Thanks Keith,
that video has just made Mrs T a very happy person,
guess where we will be staying for our first two nights, on our first ever time in France??
looks a bit different from the street map drive i done,
Question, they all seem to have bikes out, is there a cycle ride from there??
and what about some nice bread,
dont forget we will be virgins and land at dieppe in the morning so any advice on what to do would be more than welcome,
do we land and have a few hours kip? i just know we wont sleep on the crossing,
do we stop at some supermarket on the way and stock up??
its all new to us,
can't wait september will be here soon, and we will have that silly grin on our faces all the way from north wales till we get on the ferry, 
And hopefully still have it on when we get off the feery,
Thanks Misty


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Question, they all seem to have bikes out, is there a cycle ride from there??
> and what about some nice bread,
> dont forget we will be virgins and land at dieppe in the morning so any advice on what to do would be more than welcome,
> do we land and have a few hours kip? i just know we wont sleep on the crossing,
> ...


The bikes are out because it's a very pleasany ride along the river.

There are two bread shops within a couple of hundred metres, often they take it in turns to open.

Don't delay too long if heading for Mailleray, it fills up quickly some days and the best riverside pitches may be full by late afternoon, aim to get there mid-afternoon latest.

There is a small supermarket in the village but best plan is to stop at one of the out-of-town stores on your way down, there are plenty of them on the edge of most French towns. Leclerc are good, SuperU probably the cheapest.

Give us a shout if you spot us, we'll be in the area somewhere.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Gaspode,
Thanks for that,
you will, well probably everyone will spot us, we will be the ones sticking out like a sore thumb, going slow, probably on the wrong side of the road sometimes and hopefully still have the massive grin on our faces,
google reckons it take about an hour and half to get there, so that means at least 3 for us with a couple of stops on route,
silly question!!!! do we stock up this side of the water or wait till we are in france,
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh another question!!!
would it be better to arrive in france with low fuel and fill up over there,
sorry if these seem silly questions,
now getting in the mood for it after the video   
Misty
sorry for hijacking the thread, (ain't in the clique yet :lol: :lol: )


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> you will, well probably everyone will spot us, we will be the ones sticking out like a sore thumb, going slow, probably on the wrong side of the road sometimes and hopefully still have the massive grin on our faces,


That won't help, it applies to every other UK van that comes off the ferry. :lol: 


> do we stock up this side of the water or wait till we are in france,


Personal preference really, but it's always a good idea to take basic provisions just in case you don't get a chance to shop for a day or two. French bank holidays can catch you unawares sometimes and remember most supermarkets are closed Sundays and Monday mornings.
If you drink instant coffee take plenty, the French don't use it so it tends to be much more expensive than at home. Also the French rarely buy fresh milk (they use UHT) so if you're fussy take some with you, it's only stocked by the larger supermarkets. Chicken tends to be much more expensive than here but strangely turkey (Dindo?) is about the same price as here. You can easily live on a diet of French bread, pate and cheese if you get stuck. :lol:

Better to wait and buy diesel in France, much cheaper at their supermarket pumps, but again beware arriving empty on Sundays, bank holidays or Monday mornings, you'll end up paying through the nose on the autoroutes. We were paying about €1.30 average in June.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Diesel (Gazole) in Boulogne on Monday was €1.279 (£1.02) per litre and arriving in France from the UK with a full tank makes very little sense.

We arrived on Bastille Day and almost everywhere was closed for the day so make sure you have enough fuel to get at least a few miles into France.

Use places like Auchen, L'Eclerc, Intermarche, Carrefour and SuperU for the cheapest fuel but not motorway service stations who charge considerably more.

Prices of fuel throughout France are daily updated and can be found here - www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr

The track for walking and cycling close to the Aire was a bit rutted and filled with puddles but it improved the further you went.

Payment for the Aire is collected in the evening by a man in a van.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *KeithChesterfield wrote :-* Payment for the Aire is collected in the evening by a man in a van.


That'll be a l'homme in a fourgon then...



Nice vid Keith.

Pete


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

peejay - That'll be a l'homme in a fourgon then... 

I don't remember seeing you in the French language class I attended - where you at the back or the front of the class?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Right at the back, can't you tell? 

A non sexist version would be 'Madame in a van', that's the only way I could get it to rhyme.

8) 

Pete


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

gaspode, couple of bits not too accurate, turkey is dinde and you're correct most French don't bother with "fresh" milk but even the local type of supermarkets will stock it, find in the cooler cabinets, instant coffee is readily available and very reasonably priced, a 200g Nescafe Special Filtre which is the same as Gold Blend in UK can be found in Super U and most other supermarkets for around €5.30


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> gaspode, couple of bits not too accurate, turkey is dinde and you're correct most French don't bother with "fresh" milk but even the local type of supermarkets will stock it, find in the cooler cabinets, instant coffee is readily available and very reasonably priced, a 200g Nescafe Special Filtre which is the same as Gold Blend in UK can be found in Super U and most other supermarkets for around €5.30


Ah - dinde - that's the one, you can tell how long ago it is since I learned my French. :lol:

As for the milk and coffee though, I can only speak from personal experience.

Personally I'll drink UHT milk and use any old coffee but my O/H is a tad on the fussy side so I spend a lot of time in France looking for fresh milk in local stores when she sends me out on my bike because we're running low - and many smaller supermarkets (the sort you find in town centres) simply dont sell it. The out of town ones usually do (except for Lidl & Aldi who never do) but it tends to be hidden away with the cheese and only stocked in very small quantities.
As for instant coffee, we normally take enough with us to last the trip as the boss reckons she can buy it for half the price in the UK that she has to pay in France. On the other hand, fresh coffee is much cheaper but we find that diposing of the grounds is such a hassle in a M/H if you're paranoid (like me) about stopping food fragments getting into the waste tank and causing a stink.


----------

